# Welcome to Starbase 51, Pegasus Sector



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Been working on this much longer than it looks. (Okay, it's been _laying around_ half finished for a couple years).
Pegasus Models' Area 51 UFO, three Pegasus Alpha Centauri UFOs, Four GameScience starhsip minis (plus two kitbashd out of Warhammer missiles), lotsa Evergreen plastic, lotsa homemade decals. The decals on the ships are the JMC ones from 1999.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The R&R park:

















The landing bay:
































Serious depth of field trouble there - the shuttle landing "shelves" have numbered parking spaces.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Eensy weensy shuttles (3mm long for the class Fs):









Dreadnought!









The ships pop on and off so I can move them around. I may make some more with different names, I've got a ton of those GameScience minis (what scale were those again? 1/3700?)


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh hell, that is a thing of beauty! 

I swear, the level of detail on this is incredible! Take a bow, cause that's a superb job!

Sean (who's got a thing for space stations)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Window decals. LOTS of window decals.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

That is seriously cool. Great work!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Well done John. Pegasus (and YOU) should be proud.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow.........Pepsi sure hurts when it sprays out of your nostrils. THAT ,SIR IS A THING OF BEAUTY! Imaginative....well executed.....I...I...have nothing left to say! Supurb!!!!


----------



## Husker Adama (Sep 1, 2011)

amazing work sir! you wouldn't happen to be willing to part with a Games workshop connie? I haven't been able to find one anywhere!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW! It sure is AWESOME, looking. I'm AMAZED at how detailed it is, besides the window decals.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice, everything ties in so well that it looks like an actual kit. Details are amazing, beautiful job John.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Wonderful model, a briliant idea perfectly exdcuted!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

WOWSER!!!...........very impressive...just looks like it should be in a episode on the telly:thumbsup:....
I see someone else has discovered the merits of Evergreen paving!.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wonderful example of scratchbuilding and reuse. I REALLY like the park under the central dome.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I keep waiting for the day when one of your builds doesn't wow me but I'm beginning to suspect I won't live that long. Another spectacular build! Amazing work! :thumbsup:

I love the way it evokes the K7 design, but is also original in its own right. It keeps the Federation dish design philosophy, but logically extends it. And all the docked ships seals the deal perfectly.

And the hangar bay...whoa!

Thanks for sharing! Love it.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Dang! You beat me to it again. Awesome build of course. What are my chances of seeing this at Next Gen Hobbies?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is one fantastic build and a kit bash that only a highly creative mind could have devised. When I first saw it I had no idea what you used to create it with. That is definitely contest worthy and if you can go to a contest you should certainly enter sir. I salute one of the best builds of a subject like this I have ever seen.

Bob K.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Insane. Ly good.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is amazing, John! Your best yet! (or at least that I can recall off the top of my head). The detail, concept, execution is just fantastic!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey John, what's what silver UFO-like thing parked in the shuttle bay?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

cireskul said:


> Dang! You beat me to it again. Awesome build of course. What are my chances of seeing this at Next Gen Hobbies?


Anthony keeps saying he wants to have a show, but since his whole store is about the size of my bedroom, he don't see it happeneing. :lol:



Dr. Brad said:


> Hey John, what's what silver UFO-like thing parked in the shuttle bay?


It's a little plastic bead with wire legs stuck on it! My wife supplied it from her vast stores of dollhouse-furniture-making crap. I just thought it would be cute to stick a visiting UFO in there somewhere.

Thanks, everybody!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is one seriously cool piece of work!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> It's a little plastic bead with wire legs stuck on it! My wife supplied it from her vast stores of dollhouse-furniture-making crap. I just thought it would be cute to stick a visiting UFO in there somewhere.
> 
> Thanks, everybody!!


That was a great idea!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> Been working on this much longer than it looks. (Okay, it's been _laying around_ half finished for a couple years).
> Pegasus Models' Area 51 UFO, three Pegasus Alpha Centauri UFOs, Four GameScience starhsip minis (plus two kitbashd out of Warhammer missiles), lotsa Evergreen plastic, lotsa homemade decals. The decals on the ships are the JMC ones from 1999.


*Awesome!*


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work, John. Brilliantly imaginative, expertly executed.

Jeff


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*DITTO*

I'd like to see _that_ in Finescale Modeler! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, I'm looking at these pics, and I think I really overdid the windows. Oh well, it's done.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

That's very cool, John. Nicely done


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

John, How about bringing it to a Mosquito Con or something.

I really want to see this wit my own eyes. What do you think?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Meh, you didn't light the whole base or the tiny ships................................
















Seriously though, that is FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much one can do with Pegasus kits. They are akin to the VW bug of the kit car industry. Great job!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Truly *outstanding*, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

cireskul said:


> John, How about bringing it to a Mosquito Con or something.
> 
> I really want to see this wit my own eyes. What do you think?


Nah, I never bring kits there. Too much trouble. I just go to buy models. 

Nothin' stopping ya from dropping in next time you're ever in the area, though. Bring Phil too!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

John P said:


> The R&R park:


Silly question.....but is that "Boothby" in his straw hat sitting in the middle?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I would have said a water fountain.

John, excellent work! Man, you sure can make the most interesting ships and stations!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, some kind of fountain with intentionally vague (lack of) details. At this scale it's probably at least 50 feet in diameter with a 30 foot statue. Cochrane? Modern art? A winged horse? I'll leave it to individual imagination.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

"Nothin' stopping ya from dropping in next time you're ever in the area, though. Bring Phil too!"

I never assumed I had the invite, but since you just did, I will have to take you up on that, sometime. And it’s a no-go with Phil unfortunately. We had a falling out. Perhaps Jim and Omar. See.....

http://www.mutara.net/Collective/aboutus.html

I am now a member since I sold 2 of my ships at a convention this year.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Stunning! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

wow! wow! wow! that is an extraordinary piece!!!! bravo for completeing it in such grand fashion...love the details...ALL of them...windows included...just incredible.
you should be very proud of yourself! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

You blow my mind, John...


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

That is just downright cool.

Went too far on the windows? At least you stuck with it.

Do you use an Alps to get the white decals?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Amazing job, I'm awestruck! One more reason to NEVER post any pics of my stuff! I don't deserve to share your bandwidth!

Keep it up!

Tib


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

cozmo said:


> That is just downright cool.
> 
> Went too far on the windows? At least you stuck with it.
> 
> Do you use an Alps to get the white decals?


Yup. And every time I fire up the old Alps I cross my fingers.
Here's the (reduced and bitmapped) window decals sheet:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

All I get for the decal sheet is the dreaded red X


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's an attachment, so I don't see how that could even happen!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

John P said:


> Yup. And every time I fire up the old Alps I cross my fingers.


Me too


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

John, that's an absolute piece of rubbish. You should be ashamed to post something like this. You need to immediately pack that up and send it to me so I can properly keep it out of public view! :tongue: 

Just kidding of course! Not about the part where you pack it up and send it to me though... That is amazing!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> Ya know, I'm looking at these pics, and I think I really overdid the windows. Oh well, it's done.


Ok. Now you know the truth. We're all just humoring you on this piece of junk build. This one really stinks on ice. So sick of clicking on this link and looking at all this extra windows! Click----click----click----click---- 

Every time I click here I waste another 30-45 minutes looking at those pics. Having to clean my keyboard and mouse off from my own drool. Evading all my "honey do" chores because I can't rip my eyes from the screen. 

Yea. You really overdid those windows!!!

:tongue: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I especially love that one shot...three or so down.......that is from underneath and that cool shadowy area and seeing the Enterprise. It looks like a screen grab from the show. Or I should say the show if the budget was much bigger. The sky blue looks like a special effect.

*(the first picture in post #2)*


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

extraordinary! great idea, fantastic execution! 
a thing of beauty!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Go John! Go John!! Yoou Da kit bash man!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I will add this. Pegasus needs to take their molds for these kits, modify them, and pay you a lot of money to release your kit bash as an actual kit for the masses!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I would't mind that! :lol:

In action (if you can call orbiting "action"), and some better hangar deck pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_51.html


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great pics, John!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Way to go john excellent work.looks like it came right off the show


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Ya know, I'm looking at these pics, and I think I really overdid the windows. Oh well, it's done.


The window sections are exactly what I wanted to compliment you on. That "sectional" aspect where certain areas are designated for window clusters while the rest of the structure is left plain is exactly the sort of technology I expect to see in the future. It is also similar to the K-7 space station and much preferred in representing the modular aspects of space station and, in some cases, starship design.

Great job, as usual, overall. I especially like the detailing of the shuttle bay and the fact that the overall aesthetics are well within the TOS/FJ universe. The way you did the pods at the end are especially in keeping with the STOS universe.:thumbsup:

I also like that you still haven't done a 1701 but anticipate the day coming soon where you will.:wave:


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Been working on this much longer than it looks. (Okay, it's been _laying around_ half finished for a couple years).
> Pegasus Models' Area 51 UFO, three Pegasus Alpha Centauri UFOs, Four GameScience starhsip minis (plus two kitbashd out of Warhammer missiles), lotsa Evergreen plastic, lotsa homemade decals. The decals on the ships are the JMC ones from 1999.
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what type of ship is the one on the A docking. small cargo or small reseach ship ?
looks like you used a cruse missile for the hull ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I used some missiles from the Warhammer Tau Sky Ray and stuck a nacelle on them.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I hate you!!!!

Great job!!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, nice to see some fresh and exciting stuff around here! Kitbashing at it's finest, I love it. Great execution, nice paintwork, it all works really well. Congratulations on a fine build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Stunning work, thanks for sharing the pictures.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks kids!


----------

